# I identified my vise!



## Bluedog (Oct 16, 2014)

Thought i would share my excitement. I bought a used mill about a year ago and it came with a huge vise. I've used it a lot but never took the time to find out what kind it was. Did some research last night and it is a Kurt D80 8".


----------



## drs23 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeeze, what size mill do you have?


----------



## Bluedog (Oct 16, 2014)

It's a Wells Index 747 knee mill. I think the table is 9x46.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 16, 2014)

You know what thay say! Without pic's it never happend. And we love tool porn.


:worthless:


----------



## Bluedog (Oct 16, 2014)

Lets see if I can post pictures....


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 17, 2014)

That's a lot of vice!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 17, 2014)

that vise has gotta weigh 80 lbs or so :biggrin:


----------



## darkzero (Oct 17, 2014)

Holy crap that is one hell of a vise, I'd hate to try & lug that thing around. More like 140 lbs! IIRC the 6" vise is just under 80 lbs.

Nice score though!


----------



## Bluedog (Oct 17, 2014)

Yea, I think it was 138lbs when I weighed it. I'm going to build a rolling table so I can push it up to the mill and slide it on and off. I need a decent sized rotary table so I figure I can do it the same way.


----------



## george wilson (Oct 17, 2014)

MT 6" Kurt vise with a swivel base weighs 115#. Are you sure of that weight?

To tell the truth,you are subjecting your mill to way too much weight,and it will cause the ways to wear out a lot more quickly. If you can find a 6" vise,I'd encourage you to do so. The vise is also twisting the table down from the front with so much hanging out like it is.

It's your decision,but a lot of trouble if your mill gets worn. I don't even move my table unless I first pump the oiling system till oil oozes out from the ways under the table.

Also,many leave their vise in the center of the table all the time. This wears out the lead screw in the middle. It is best to move the vise around some.


----------



## OldMachinist (Oct 17, 2014)

Kurt vises are easy to identify. The model number and USA are cast into the bottom of the vise. Just flip it over next time you have it off and you'll see it.


----------



## Andre (Oct 17, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> That's a lot of vice!



That's a lot of machine!


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 17, 2014)

OldMachinist said:


> Kurt vises are easy to identify. The model number and USA are cast into the bottom of the vise. _*Just flip it over next time *_you have it off and you'll see it.





    Doesn't look that easy to me.:rofl:


----------

